# John Deere 448 round baler



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

I'm looking at buying a John Deer 448 round baler. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Also interested in any other baler that you can use with a 55 horse power tractor?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

What kind of info are looking for? My wife has one that's got about 600 bale count on it so far, hasn't missed a beat that I know of. The bales out of it seem much tighter than others brands I've seen, tight all the way to the core. She's running it with a 100hp tractor.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Thanks, that is kind of what I'm looking for. I just wanted to know if it is a good baler and what to look out for or any problems that it may have. All I have spoken to is the sale man at the dealer and he says that it's a good baler how ever I don't trust the dealer too much. Will it be too much of a strain on my 55 hp tractor? I will be using it on a 5320 John Deere.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

MScowman said:


> Thanks, that is kind of what I'm looking for. I just wanted to know if it is a good baler and what to look out for or any problems that it may have. All I have spoken to is the sale man at the dealer and he says that it's a good baler how ever I don't trust the dealer too much. Will it be too much of a strain on my 55 hp tractor? I will be using it on a 5320 John Deere.


To quite honest I'd never deal with a dealer you don't trust. We bought a new Kubota tractor last year and we have a dealer within a 1/2 mile of here and bought from a dealer 30 miles away.

Back to the subject: I think you would be fine with 55hp at the PTO, according to the JD website it needs 45 at the PTO. I can't think of a thing that we would change on ours. My wife ordered the 448 with twin electric tie, slip clutch, pickup gauge wheels, and the left hand tie adjustor, that's the only options she got, it's a good no frills baler, she thought using a round would hard to figure out but it's not, it's almost too simple if you have a good running machine. One thing she's found necessary for clean up is a leaf blower, it's beats and air nozzle and compressor all to pieces. She's slowly trying to replace the older, "most used stuff", that her Dad left her. This year it's the grain drill and the hay rake, next year it's probably going to a new mower conditioner.


----------

